# Music for Holy Week?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Understand this thread is not about discussing religion and its role in music. It is really just a simple question.

Since Holy Week is upon us, I am wondering what others so inclined will include in their playlists for this time, as there is a rich collection of music that pertains to this particular week.

For me, I am definitely going to be including Bach's Passions, both the St. Matthew and the St. John. At this point, though, I am not yet sure what to add to this list. I'm looking to see what others include.

A blog post at the Gramophone website suggested the following:
Bach's St. Matthew and St. John Passions
Arvo Part's Passio
James MacMillan's setting of St. John's Gospel
MacMillan's music for Tenebrae
Gesualdo's Tenebrae Responses for Maundy Thursday
Tallis' Lamentations of Jeremiah
Victoria's Lamentations
Haydn's The Seven Last Words of Our Savior

Anything else to add to the list?

Oh, and currently my selection of the two Passions of Bach includes:
St. Matthew - Gardiner/Monteverdi Choir; Harnoncourt/Concentus Musicus Wien (Teldec); Gonnenwein/Consortium Musicum (EMI)
St. John - Gardiner/Monteverdi Choir (Archiv); Herreweghe/Collegium Vocale Gent (HM)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm not Christian, but curiously enough I listened to the St. John Passion for the very first time yesterday. I've become addicted to it (can't wait to hear the St. Matthew!!!), and so I'll probably be listening to the Bach Passions over this week (best part: I'm on spring break, so I can actually listen to 2+ hour long music). Maybe some cantatas as well. Bruckner (4, 8, and 9; was never very fond of 7) and Mahler (8 onward), as well as maybe some Sibelius. I'll just see how it works out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

World Violist said:


> I'm not Christian, but curiously enough I listened to the St. John Passion for the very first time yesterday. I've become addicted to it (can't wait to hear the St. Matthew!!!), and so I'll probably be listening to the Bach Passions over this week (best part: I'm on spring break, so I can actually listen to 2+ hour long music). Maybe some cantatas as well. Bruckner (4, 8, and 9; was never very fond of 7) and Mahler (8 onward), as well as maybe some Sibelius. I'll just see how it works out.


I am a Christian, but not Catholic, or Lutheran. Prior to my interest in classical music, I really didn't think I would have any use for religious classical music, particularly masses and the like. I enjoyed Handel's Messiah, well enough.

But in my initial fervent desire to explore the works of Bach, I picked up a copy of his Mass in B Minor - and couldn't believe I had neglected this genre for so long. It was incredible to me. I then tried to explore other sacred works of his, and picked up an EMI release of St. Matthew's Passion with Gonnenwein conducting, and admit it left me not that enamored. But as with other baroque pieces, HIP transformed it for me. I have Harnoncourt's newer recording on Teldec (not the one with all male voices), and found it much less, for lack of a better term, dense. More approachable.

I did just relisten to Herreweghe's excellent recording of the St. John Passion (I don't know how it stacks up to Suzuki, but I do prefer it to the recording by Gardiner on Archiv), and now I am on to Harnoncourt's St. Matthew Passion. It is a darker work than the St. John - more heavy.

If you don't want to go with HIP, I'm told that the Klemperer recording is monumental - but that with the slow tempi Klemperer uses, it may take you most of Holy Week to get through it all. Still, as an avid Klemperer fan, at some point I will probably add it to my collection.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

How about St Luke's Passion?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> How about St Luke's Passion?


Who is the composer?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

A very sensible question!
Penderecki...


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Beethoven Missa Solemnis ??

We will sing Via Dolorosa this week, I wonder who wrote this song.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

John Rutter, Requiem 
Dubois, Seven Last Words

I've been the organ accompanist for both several times ... always enjoy listening to recordings that are available.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is a recording, titled _Music For Holy Week_! Gregorian chants, composers unknown.










I don't deliberately listen to any more or less music inspired by the crucifiction and "resurrection" of Jesus during this time of the year. Anything goes/as per normal.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I don't deliberately listen to any more or less music inspired by the *crucifiction* and "resurrection" of Jesus during this time of the year. Anything goes/as per normal.


"crucifiction" LOL


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

DrMike said:


> Since Holy Week is upon us, I am wondering what others so inclined will include in their playlists for this time, as there is a rich collection of music that pertains to this particular week.


At the risk of being really predictable and obvious...

for me, Wagner's *Parsifal* is a must!


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

The Bach St Matthews is my "normal" work during this sacred week. I will listen to a bit before tonight's Memorial with my congregation.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

After reading a glowing review of Bach's Easter Oratorio (Herreweghe on Harmonia Mundi), I decided to purchase it on iTunes. I look forward to listening to it - after I finish Bach's St. Matthew's Passion (Harnoncourt on Teldec, the newer recording).


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> At the risk of being really predictable and obvious...
> 
> for me, Wagner's *Parsifal* is a must!


Hmm, I only have the Ring cycle and Lohengrin. Maybe I'll see if my library has Parsifal.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I will be listening to some appropriate material from my new Bach set this weekend - on my playlist will certainly be St. Matthew Passion, St. John Passion, Easter Cantatas and (though a bit late!) Christmas Oratorio .


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll be diving head first into my Palestrina, Verdi, and Vivaldi play lists.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´m not so much into Holiness in the institutional sense, but of course this is an opportunity to listen to some great vocal works. Haendel, Vivaldi and Monteverdi are progressing in my taste, Bach slightly receding, but he will probably make a come-back. Some lesser known religious works I like are the Liszt Christus Oratorio (the Stabat Mater section, for example), the Penderecki Te Deum, and the Haendel Dixit Dominus (Öhrwalls recording is phenomenal).


----------



## Tony Rodgers (May 11, 2010)

For a more intimate musical and spiritual experience at Holy Week I would strongly recommend BIBER'S Mystery Sonatas for violin and continuo, especially the Five Sorrowful Mysteries followed by the sublime solo Passacaglia. Check out the complete set by Maya Homburger (baroque violin) with Camerata Kilkenny on Maya's own label.


----------



## Phil (May 31, 2010)

I listen to a lot of Gospel music but I haven't heard of much Christian classical pieces. I'll have to skim through this thread a bit. I think the only Christian classical song I have heard has been Handels Halleluja.
I really liked that one though...


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Phil said:


> I listen to a lot of Gospel music but I haven't heard of much Christian classical pieces. I'll have to skim through this thread a bit. I think the only Christian classical song I have heard has been Handels Halleluja.
> I really liked that one though...


Most choral works are Christian. They are even called 'Sacred Music' If you like the halleluja choras then listen to His complete Messiah. it is one of the best pieces I know.


----------



## Phil (May 31, 2010)

Grosse Fugue said:


> Most choral works are Christian. They are even called 'Sacred Music' If you like the halleluja choras then listen to His complete Messiah. it is one of the best pieces I know.


Thanks!
I will definitely be looking into It. Do you know what language It Is In?


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

English, althought other choral works are in Latin or German. Back wrote in German.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Phil said:


> I listen to a lot of Gospel music but I haven't heard of much Christian classical pieces. I'll have to skim through this thread a bit. I think the only Christian classical song I have heard has been Handels Halleluja.
> I really liked that one though...


Goodness, the list of Christian classical works is quite extensive - there is the immense repertoire of Renaissance religious choral works from the likes of Tallis, Palestrina, des Prez, Ockeghem, Lassus, etc.

Bach's B Minor Mass is incredible, as are his St. Matthew and St. John Passions. But the list there is immense, including his Magnificat, religious cantatas and motets, Christmas Oratorio, Easter Oratorio, etc.

Handel wrote the Messiah, in addition to other religious-themed oratorios, including Saul and Solomon.

Haydn wrote some wonderful masses, including my favorite, the Missa in Angustiis (also known as the Nelson Mass). And his oratorio "The Creation" is incredible. Don't forget another great religious work of his, The 7 Last Words of Christ on the Cross - not really a vocal work, although it was written to accompany readings from the scriptures (the topic is pretty obvious).

Mozart wrote some very nice masses, including his Great Mass, and the Coronation Mass, but perhaps most memorable is his Requiem, unfinished at his death, but completed by his student.

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis is incredible, although not his only religious themed work.

Then there is Brahms' German Requiem, not a proper requiem, rather various scriptures from the German bible. It is a moving experience.

The list goes on - Schubert, Mendelssohn, Bruckner, Dvorak, etc. The field is really incredibly vast.

Go explore - they are all very rich and rewarding. My personal favorites would be Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, Bach's B Minor Mass, Mozart's Requiem, and Brahms' German Requiem.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Grosse Fugue said:


> English, althought other choral works are in Latin or German. Back wrote in German.


I guess. Although Poulenc wrote in French; Szymanowski's Stabat Mater is purposefully written in the working class Polish tongue - a Mass for the common Polish instead of the High Latin Rite for choral music, the then convention in Poland. Paliashivili's Antiphons are in Russian, as are Rachmaninov's Vespers.

German perhaps is the least poetic choice - nothing aganist German as a language, apart from gawping at die Geschwindigskeitbeschrankung everytime I do the Autobahn, although I find Latin intuitive to appreciate, partly because that is the chorale tradition I grew up in for 'serious' choral music.

Ultimately, language serves to focus our listening within music; it does not replace music, however such a view is often turned upside down when a non-orthodox non-Catholic, hears Arkangelsky or Grechaninov's communion antiphons for the first time; here, language and ritual, form a rhythm of its very own. Then, returning to Gorecki's conventional and more traditional form ... of returning to choral Latin for Beatus Vir and other chorale works, I find a familiarity with Gorecki, which is just as pleasing..


----------



## Phil (May 31, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Ultimately, language serves to focus our listening within music; it does not replace music, however such a view is often turned upside down when a non-orthodox non-Catholic, hears Arkangelsky or Grechaninov's communion antiphons for the first time; here, language and ritual, form a rhythm of its very own. Then, returning to Gorecki's conventional and more traditional form ... of returning to choral Latin for Beatus Vir and other chorale works, I find a familiarity with Gorecki, which is just as pleasing..


I don't know about the different languages but I like my Christian music to be English so I can listen and understand the word. Music to help me praise the LORD. I don't want to look at music with a critical eye. I want the music to keep me happy so It doesn't need to be over technical or anything like that. I do think I need proper singing though and It's always good to have good instrumental playing but that's not the focus I want. All I want Is music that will help me praise the LORD. That's what I love more than anything.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Phil said:


> I don't know about the different languages but I like my Christian music to be English so I can listen and understand the word. Music to help me praise the LORD. I don't want to look at music with a critical eye. I want the music to keep me happy so It doesn't need to be over technical or anything like that. I do think I need proper singing though and It's always good to have good instrumental playing but that's not the focus I want. All I want Is music that will help me praise the LORD. That's what I love more than anything.


Then definitely check out Handel. Although he was German, he wrote much of his stuff in England, and in English. In addition to his "Messiah," I would also check out his various biblically-themed oratorios.


----------



## Phil (May 31, 2010)

DrMike said:


> Then definitely check out Handel. Although he was German, he wrote much of his stuff in England, and in English. In addition to his "Messiah," I would also check out his various biblically-themed oratorios.


I'll definitely take a look into Handel. I loved this song of his.





Awesome song!


----------

